# George Karl contends that Andre Iguodala was Mark Jackson’s Golden State ‘mole’ during the playoffs



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Former Denver Nuggets coach George Karl has never shied away from saying what’s on his mind. The longtime NBA coach and reigning (though jobless) NBA Coach of the Year was let go by the Denver Nuggets last spring in a swift franchise upheaval that saw the team go from Western Conference contenders to first round losers; dumping Karl, Executive of the Year-level general manager Masai Ujiri, and all-around stud Andre Iguodala along the way.
> 
> Iguodala went on to join the Golden State Warriors, the team that defeated Karl’s Nuggets in the first round. You’ll recall that recently Warriors owner Joe Lacob revealed that Dre’s family let it be known that Iguodala was interested in Golden State during the first round pairing between the Nuggets and Warriors. An odd admission, to be sure, and one that didn’t go unnoticed by Karl as he spoke with KOA’s Dave Krieger recently (via Pro Basketball Talk):
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nba-b...ugget-andre-iguodala-mark-200957999--nba.html

Pretty bold claim.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Speaking of bush league George Karl, calling out a guy who left your team as a "mole" is about as bush as it gets.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Not sure that a jury would not find this statement to be libelous if Iggy were to get litigious on Mr Karl. That's a really malicious thing to say.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

I always thought it was rumored that Andre Miller was the mole but this makes a lot more sense. Good riddance! I didn't really like Iguodala on the Nuggets anyway.


----------

